# Excel Diagramm



## philphil (27. November 2006)

Hi all,

Ich habe ein farbiges Spinnennetzdiagramm in Excel, welches 5 verschiedene Linien enthält (siehe Abbildung unter: http://diagramm.blogspot.com ). Solange die Abbildung in Farbe ist, geht das gut. Ich muss diese jedoch in schwarz-weiss abliefern und muss deshalb die 5 Linien sonst wie voneinander unterscheiden. Habe jedoch in Excel keine vernünftige Möglichkeit gefunden, diese 5 Linien in schwarz-weiss klar zu kennzeichnen (z.B. dass die ganze Linie durchgehend mit einem Kreuz, einem Dreieck, einem Viereck etc. markiert ist). Mit den üblichen Excel-Funktionen krieg ich höchstens so was wie in der zweiten Abbildung hin; ist aber weder anschaulich noch eindeutig. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, die Linien durchgehend zu kennzeichnen?

Ich hoffe, Ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen, vielen Dank im Voraus,
Phil


----------



## chefetutti (27. November 2006)

Du kannst doch in Excel unter Diagramm doch auch einzelne Farben angeben.
Ausser du hast das Diagramm selber angelegt, dann kannst du doch jede Linie einen eigenen Graustufenwert zu weisen.

Gruß
Chefetutti


----------

